# Kids first day out



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

We took the kids outside for their first time since they were born. They've been living in the warm garage. My fiancé did a photo shoot!!

























































And then this goat is gizmo our second buck we recently acquired. And the horse is Geronimo checking out the babies!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I love the markings on the white kid! How cool that the color just happened to cover both eyes! They are all darling. LOVELY horse as well. I love me some palomino paints! (And buckskin too.)


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you noticed how the way the hair grows on baby goats makes them look super mischievous lol!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Very cute though


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

But they are always up to some sort of mischief!! So it fits their personality!! Hehe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are just precious!!! I too love the white kid, is it a doe or buck? If it's a buck it looks like a 'Bandit' to me! 

I love babies first day outside, it's a special day IMO


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

She's a doe. Her name is Merry. Originally I named her Mary because she looked like a little lamb lol. My fiancé changed the spelling because she was born on Christmas.

The brown ones name are Rudolph and Lucy. Rudolph is the one that has only black and brown on his head. Lucy has the white spot on her head.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Such beautiful babies!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh oh oh I love 'em....I think I need to switch breeds!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute!
mimi, don't switch breeds I love boers when they're born too, although I do have both


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

We have other breeds to the babies are just the stars right now  we have a couple boars and one Nubian! Ill get pictures of them hopefully this weekend


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! They are adorable! I really like the brown one! Your horse is gorgeous too! I love palomino paints!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yea.... I remember now......mine are little darlings too (happy sigh inserted here).....it's just that those babies are so cute! Hmmm, I wonder if my hubby would notice a nice ND buck to keep my little Calico company?....


----------

